# kinkajou number 2



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Mia :no1:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

well, as many of you are probably aware im getting kinkajou number 2 in Jan (if i can prize her off Nerys) but at moment she is nameless.

apparently, she answers to "oi! grape". Howver, i would like to give her a proper name.

suggestions please. . .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

what about Inka as its part of her species name k*inka*jou


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Kinky*


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i would call it shai or kamoku as these are Japanese for shy :2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

she is coming to a whistle now too jodie 

very partial to grapes, also likes pomelo, and cherries (as well as the rest of the fruit basket!)

also has taken an egg, uncooked.. but so far has turned nose up to anything veglike.. even sweet veg like peppers..

what else do you give keeto?

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Nerys said:


> she is coming to a whistle now too jodie
> 
> very partial to grapes, also likes pomelo, and cherries (as well as the rest of the fruit basket!)
> 
> ...


What about Joe, thats a nice name!!!

Mega jelous


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Nerys said:


> she is coming to a whistle now too jodie
> 
> very partial to grapes, also likes pomelo, and cherries (as well as the rest of the fruit basket!)
> 
> ...


kito won't eat anything except bananas, peas or soggy rich tea biscuits this week but he's a spoilt little bugger. last week it was raw carrots, poached eggs and dry brown toast. each week he picks 2 or 3 foods to eat and refuses everything else?!

just bought him a little tykes jungle climber!! i can't wait to play on it! LOL!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

kitos new toy from sants Google Image Result for http://bouncehousefun.com/library/LittleTikesJungleClimber.jpg


worse than kids!! :lol2:

Nerys, will email you a list of kitos foods for you to try out on the missus.

xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Jodie have you thought of a name for her yet :flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Jodies calling the new kink Joe:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Jodies calling the new kink Joe:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOL yer yer joe :lol2::lol2:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Jodie have you thought of a name for her yet :flrt::flrt:


 
nope! I like Leila. it means beauty of the night in portugeuse.

Dave says no it sounds like a spanish hooker.  

hedoesn't want anything with L in it and i don't wat anything with S coz I've got a slight lisp so it would sound th-illy! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

scotshop said:


> nope! I like Leila. it means beauty of the night in portugeuse.
> 
> Dave says no it sounds like a spanish hooker.
> 
> hedoesn't want anything with L in it and i don't wat anything with S coz I've got a slight lisp so it would sound th-illy! :lol2:


hee hee awwwwwwww 

i still like Inka that dont have a L or a S init :lol2:


----------

